# Software de simulacion (XR2206)



## CesarPulido (Sep 9, 2006)

Estoy realizando un proyecto de transmisión de datos, necesito utilizar el XR2206 para diseñar un FSK, ya tengo un posible diseño del modems y unos circuitos que necesito.
Antes de implementarlos quiero realizar una simulación para ver si obtengo los resultados que necesito, el problema es que no encuentro un programa de simulacion que tenga incluido el XR2206 y por lo tanto no he podido realizar la simulación.

He manejado el Proteus 6 y el PSpice.

Alguien sabe si se puede simular el XR2206 en proteus ó PSpice y como, ó si existe algun otro software que me permita realizar esta simulación, GRACIAS


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2007)

Tal vez esto les sirva:
https://secure4.vivid-design.com.au/jaycar2005/images_uploaded/LM567.PDF


----------



## jorgeLuis (Nov 16, 2010)

Alguien encontro alguna libreria para el Xr 2206...? 
Alguien pudo  simularlo ? 
Buscando he visto algunas imagenes que lo han simulado en proteus...pero no logre encontrar el modelo
Saludos


----------



## mmry (Ene 24, 2011)

jorgeLuis dijo:


> Alguien encontro alguna libreria para el Xr 2206...?
> Alguien pudo  simularlo ?
> Buscando he visto algunas imagenes que lo han simulado en Proteus...pero no logre encontrar el modelo
> Saludos



Tambien tengo el mismo problema, si lo lograste, gracias.


----------



## jorgeLuis (Jun 12, 2011)

Hola, no necesite simular el Xr 2206 para mi objetivo.
Te paso una libreria que habia encontrado. Espero te sirva.....creo que es de LTspice. ( peor no recuerdo bien)
Espero te sirva....Saludos


----------



## Alxtor (Oct 3, 2011)

jorgeLuis dijo:


> Hola, no necesite simular el Xr 2206 para mi objetivo.
> Te paso una libreria que había encontrado. Espero te sirva.....creo que es de LTspice. ( peor no recuerdo bien)
> Espero te sirva....Saludos



Oye jorgeLuis, primero que nada muchas gracias por tu aporte, pero al descomprimir solo viene el archivo EXAR.LIB, falta el archivo EXAR.IDX, me podrías pasar el link de donde lo encontraste, o ayudarme a encontrar ese archivo, te loa agradecería muchísimo, de ante mano gracias


----------



## fabiorock6 (Sep 29, 2013)

Es para Proteus esa librería ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2013)

fabiorock6 dijo:


> es para proteus esa libreria??



Los modelos Spice son para casi todos programa de simulación.
Busca en EXAR, fabricante del XR2206 de conseguirlo.
Si lo consigues creas el componente en Proteus y cargas su modo de funcionamiento (Modelo Spice)


----------



## aromualdou (Ago 6, 2014)

Bonjour les amis, je voudrais savoir où je peux trouver Exar (XR2206). IDX?


----------



## Fabio Ivan (Feb 14, 2021)

Y después de 7 años, ¿hubo alguno de ustedes que pudo simularlo en proteus?


----------



## tonygtguitar (Abr 11, 2021)

*T*en*é*is alguno la simulaci*ó*n hecha de un oscilador ?


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 11, 2021)

Pero... la  mejor forma es quemandose los dedos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 11, 2021)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> teneis alguno la simulacion hecha de un oscilador?


¿Por qué no te sirve ninguno de los ejemplos que trae el Proteus?


----------



## tonygtguitar (Abr 26, 2021)

*Y*o buscaba algo para *L*t *S*pice.




*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 26, 2021)

tonygtguitar dijo:


> yo buscaba algo para lt spice.


Habría que analizar si es posible extraer el modelo spice del XR2206 que tiene Proteus (que entiendo que tiene) y luego "cargarlo" en LTspice.
Seguramente es un subcircuito Spice...así que hay que ver con que partes está construido para replicarlo en LTspice si el modelo no es directamente soportado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2021)

Aquí a modo de ejemplo hay 4 simulaciones con XR2206, un Modulador FM, un Modulador AM, un modulador FSK y un Modulador ASK
No tengo LT-Spice así que NO lo puedo probar, pero supongo que incluyen el modelo Spice    del XR2206


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 26, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Aquí a modo de ejemplo hay 4 simulaciones con XR2206, un Modulador FM, un Modulador AM, un modulador FSK y un Modulador ASK
> No tengo LT-Spice así que NO lo puedo probar, pero supongo que incluyen el modelo Spice    del XR2206


XR2206.LIB  es un subcircuito Spice.  
Para simularlo en LTSpice  hay que usar el símbolo genérico DIP16 , asignarle el valor "XR2206" e incluir la librería obviamente.


----------

